# NBA 2004-2005



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 18, 2004)

The Wizards weren't this good with Michael Jordan on the floor. The arrogance of Kobe Bryant is not going to be enough this season. The time they are a-changin'...!

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/articles/A9597-2004Dec18.html


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 25, 2004)

Shaq and Kobe today. Finally, I'm ready to see some drama on the court!


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Dec 25, 2004)

I wonder if Shaq is going to try and put a hurting on Kobe? Meaning, a hard body foul if Kobe trys to go to the hole.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 25, 2004)

Halftime; Neck and neck.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 25, 2004)

Overtime. Shaq fouled out. Heat 100 Lakers 96

Go Heat!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 25, 2004)

Clash of the Titans! The Heat was too much for the Lakers.


----------



## heywhatsup (Dec 28, 2004)

the heat and lakers..great game


but how bout MY SONICS.....who in the world thought they would be this good...and they are good....they are for real...they are a great shooting team..but the thing that makes them good...deep bench, GREAT FREE THROW SHOOTING (so important it the playoffs) and danny fortson/reggie evans combo...BAM BABY.....


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 15, 2005)

The Wizards swept the Lakers this season! Woo-hoo!


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Mar 15, 2005)

The Celtics have won 8 of their last 9 and now lead the Sixers by 4 1/2 games in the Atlantic Division.:


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skinsfanjoe_
> The Celtics have won 8 of their last 9 and now lead the Sixers by 4 1/2 games in the Atlantic Division.:



Cool, way to go Celtics!


----------

